# It's too HOT!!!!!



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

With the heat index supposed to be 110+ today, I decided to get out before the sun. Launched at Clapboard with the sun just starting to come up. Tide was up too. Searched around with the topwater for a little while with no luck so I decided to hit an old spot. It payed off very well. Found a school of fish and picked up this 29.5" red.










Then found a nice 19.5" flattie that was invited home for dinner.










After that it started to get really hot, and it was not even 11 am yet so I packed up and headed to the house.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

nice bag!! ya the summer heat is definately here!!


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice Fish, and you are so right the Sun is killer!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Well done! [smiley=thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice catch  getting about time to start the night fishing, its getting way to hot for the day bite :'(


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

> nice catch  getting about time to start the night fishing, its getting way to hot for the day bite :'(


Yeah, I've been tossing the idea around of getting out there one night soon.


----------

